# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  isolated mtdna K1c2 from hungary. Hello to all members im new here

## kamensky77

Hello,

I was wondering when I get my results from fmtdna.com. my ancestors are hungarian-slovak. Some mtdna women changed the place in the past. I interested in the mtdna k1c2. Where can I research more information about this haplogroupe?

It is posibible that my ancestors mothers worked at the stone edge. Where can I find some neolitic mtdna statistics libraries?

Now I'm use ancestor.com, mitosearch.org, and all stuff at the ftdna.com with linked materials.

So I thank you a lot and have a nice day from berlin.

Bob

----------

